# NBA Nears Deal to Allow Local Streaming Leaguewide



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Journal/Issues/2013/10/21/Leagues-and-Governing-Bodies/NBA-streaming.aspx?app_data=%7B%22pi%22%3A%2238048_1382447546_1420186331%22%2C%22pt%22%3A%22twitter%22%7D

Fox will make its games available to distributors with whom it has cut TV Everywhere deals, including Comcast, AT&T U-verse and Suddenlink, via its Fox Sports Go video player. Distributors like DirecTV, Time Warner Cable and Dish Network haven't cut TV Everywhere deals with Fox to carry these games yet.
The teams carried by, NBC Sports Group will make its games available to both distributors and its RSNs, as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

and the Lakers? They have nothing tondo with either NBC or fox anymore.


----------

